
Spinach Leaf Transformed into Beating Human Heart Tissue - interconnector
http://news.nationalgeographic.com/2017/03/human-heart-spinach-leaf-medicine-science/?utm_source=Facebook&utm_medium=Social&utm_content=link_fb20170325news-spinachheart&utm_campaign=Content&sf65838089=1
======
tdburn
This is brilliant.

